# هل يوجد غرف مسيحية على رنامج paltalk



## يا رب خلصني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يوجد غرف مسيحية على رنامج paltalk  ؟؟؟اذا هناك غرف كيف بدي ادخل عليها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*يوجد غرف كثيره اخي الغالي ...*​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب كيف ادخل عليهم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Star Online (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اضغط علي view all التي تظهر في الاسفل بجانب chat rooms

ومن اليسار اختار Middle East

ثم من اليمين اختار Christianity


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*












 *​


----------



## يا رب خلصني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي كثير انا الان داخل الغرفة ولكن من يشرف على هذ الغرفة ؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسوريا غير منتشر أبداً*
*كيف أصل للصورة الأولى ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

عن طريق الضغط على view all للرومات 


اخي " يارب خلصني " هناك رومات كثيرة يشرف عليها كثيرون ، وهناك روم تفتح في في ايام محددة ، مثل روم القمص عبد المسيح بسيط


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي مولكا أقصد هل هو موقع أو برنامج ؟؟؟ لا أعرف أحداً هنا يعرفه على الإطلاق .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج مثل الياهو وسكايب و  وو و

http://www.paltalk.com/

حمل البرنامج قم بتسجيل اكونت ..


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً حبيبي*


----------

